# Tcp led



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anybody used TCP LED recessed trims? My supplier is pushing them. He says $22.50 ea.
They dim down to 30%. I don't know what dimmer yet. For 6"- 5"- 4". 2700K-5000K. They look ok on paper.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

te12co2w said:


> Has anybody used TCP LED recessed trims? My supplier is pushing them. He says $22.50 ea.
> They dim down to 30%. I don't know what dimmer yet. For 6"- 5"- 4". 2700K-5000K. They look ok on paper.


Had a couple in my house. They were pretty cheap feeling when I installed them. Burned out after a year.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

If the lower limit of dimming is 30%, that's going to be nearly invisible, though it can save energy.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

randolph333 said:


> If the lower limit of dimming is 30%, that's going to be *nearly invisible*, though it can save energy.


Did you meant to say dimming is not noticeable? 30% dimming translates to roughly 55% perceived brightness.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

I guess so. People notice that the lights have become dimmer when the lights are dimmed, and if they're doing tasks that need the light they notice, but unless levels become unpleasantly low, 30% dimming can easily pass unnoticed, especially if it's in a heavily computer-oriented office where much of the work is self-luminous.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

randolph333 said:


> 30% dimming can easily pass unnoticed, especially if it's in a heavily computer-oriented office where much of the work is self-luminous.


I believe high-performance parabolic troffers for office lighting systems in VDT applications would be better, because, they're intended to minimize video display terminal (monitor) glares. They generally use fluorescent lamps


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> I believe high-performance parabolic troffers for office lighting systems in VDT applications would be better, because, they're intended to minimize video display terminal (monitor) glares. They generally use fluorescent lamps


What does this have to do with the OP's post. Comparing a parabolic to a recessed 6 inch trim is way off base.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> What does this have to do with the OP's post. Comparing a parabolic to a recessed 6 inch trim is way off base.


Application wasn't specified.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

overall I've been pleased with TCP LED's


----------



## Texas_LED_Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

Decent brand.

Not the best, not the worst.

Keep in mind they now manufacture Wal-Mart's "Great Value" line. I would stay away from those altogether.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Lighting Retro said:


> overall I've been pleased with TCP LED's


I agree. I have a bunch in my home, and have sold quite a few with no complaints.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

digging up old threads for the win!!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lighting Retro said:


> overall I've been pleased with TCP LED's


I have used them also and they have been fine but my supplier sells mostly Philips


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I have some in my house. They're light bulbs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wholesale_guy (May 10, 2015)

Ugh TCP. Have nothing but issues with them. 

The LED retros are great example of how they are as a company. In march, they changed the depth of the 4" retros from 3.25" to 3.8" without notification, and started shipping the new ones mixed in with the old. 

Not the first time they've done that. Nor the last. This week we've found the 12BR30s have been redesigned -- no new part number, no new packaging... just a bunch of lamps that look different from one box to the next. 

Their fail rate is also high -- close to 2.5% of TCP LEDs will fail with less than 50 hours of burn time. Most other major manufacturers are under 1.5% fail rate. On the up side, they are great about dealing with the NFGs -- they replace NQA (at least through an authorized dealer - not for end user) and if you buy enough of them, they will give 2 new for every NFG. 

But hey, when it's built to a price point, you get what you pay for.


----------

